# train song



## acrata4ever (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI0omeWDbFQ

im pickin this up. but jessie tuned in vasserpool. i tune in spanish/banjo tuning. but it lends itself well to this blues/arabian/spanish fusion thing i do called confusion.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jul 29, 2011)

nice..i like it. i'd play a better solo on it tho


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah theres not much difference in missisippi hill country and nigerian taureg music. i do the best i can on this and go off on arabian tangents


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 7, 2011)

do you have a steel guitar?


----------

